# Craigslist



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Sometimes there are just one of those days where you couldn't help but laugh or get annoyed depending on how you perceive some craigslist ads. Well here is one of those days:

This person who lives in Burnaby is taking Google Images of beautifully aquascaped tanks and advertising it to sell off his "20 gallon deluxe set" tank package. At the beginning, he just used an aquascape image which originated from a person in California and said nothing of it, just listed his tank and items including plants for sale. I said I am interested and he replied instantly if I would like the set. I question him about the plants on that image and he never replied back.

After that, 2 days later he deleted his post, made a new one with a new aquascape image pulled off from Google. This time he claims that he had removed all the plants and that that was once his tank. The Google image also had a manzanita driftwood in it and he said his package also comes with that lovely large piece of "malaysian" driftwood. I requested to him if I could just buy the piece of driftwood. He asked if I am going to buy the whole package. I said I just want to buy the piece of wood and he never replied back, again.

Then the next day he deleted that post and made another new one with his 3rd aquascape image pulled off from Google, again. This time he did not include "plants" or "driftwood" in his list of items but he claimed the image of the aquascape was once his.

NOW, most recent, he started posting ad for TWO "deluxe sets" of a 10gallon and 20 gallon tank. Things just couldn't get any better.
10 Gallon Fish Tank Aquarium Deluxe Set Up
Image from: Aquarium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
_"10 Gallon deluxe fish aquarium sale. This would make an awesome Christmas Gift.
The attached picture is how it looked when I had it set up. Everything, including the tank itself is in new condition or near new condition. Pride of ownership is evident here."
_

20 Gallon Fish Tank Aquarium Deluxe Set Up
Image from: 'tiger in my tank' JG's 10G [Archive] - The Planted Tank Forum From a person name MrJG from PlantedTank.net.
Original Image: http://www.projectswerve.org/images/fishtank/10gstandard/5.29.10/fts3.jpg
_"20 Gallon deluxe fish aquarium sale. This would make the perfect Christmas Gift, no doubt.
The attached picture is how it looked when I had it set up. Everything, including the tank itself is in new condition or near new condition. Pride of ownership is evident here."_

Clearly those were not his aquascapes and NOT his images. The two parts that annoys me about that person is when he/she claims that it was once their tank and they have "pride of ownership."

Overall its pretty funny and I hope nobody follow his words though. Especially the beginners that want to start up the hobby.

This also notes that once our images are uploaded on the net, people can just use it without your knowledge or claim it as "theirs." But it also just means that your tank is lovely and because its that lovely, people just had to use your image


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW...talk about Fraud...someone may want to report this gent to the RCMP...somehow I will bet he will want cash up front by money order or something similar to that! The ad for the 10 gallon makes me laugh because anyone with any knowledge of tank sizes can clearly see the one in the picture is larger than 10 gallons.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Clownloachlover said:


> WOW...talk about Fraud...someone may want to report this gent to the RCMP...somehow I will bet he will want cash up front by money order or something similar to that!


Well the first post did say cash only o.o didn't mention anything about sending money though.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

good heads up Dawna, you may also want to post this on the Craigslist thread!


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Craigslist thread? The sales and group by section one? I was considering putting it there but i felt like this isn't a sale or a buy so I felt like just putting it in the lounge. If its more suited for that thread then by all means the moderators can move it o.o


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

230 Gallon Monster Fish Aquarium & Sump heres another


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

blurry said:


> 230 Gallon Monster Fish Aquarium & Sump heres another


This person...I have no words to describe...my opinions....LOL I should go like "hey educate us about the plants you had used in your previous aquascapes....they are so pretty...they even got into wikipedia and plantednet...you are everywhere...i see your famous aquascape images all over the net...its crazy!"

Oh hey, the person deleted their 20 gallon link. BUT NOT TO WORRY! I SAVED AN IMAGE OF IT LOLOL!!


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

-230 Gallon Dual Overflow Aquarium / 72"Long x 24"Wide x 30"Tall / 12mm (1/2") Very Thick Glass 


The picture doesnt even show any overflows... Makes no sense?


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Lol this guy deleted his 10g deluxe set and placed a brand new aquascape picture again: 10 Gallon Fish Tank Aquarium Deluxe Set Up
Unbelievable.

I like to roam, is that why I am a forum snooper?


----------

